

Show HN: The GitHub Matrix - winterbe
http://winterbe.com/projects/github-matrix/

======
winterbe
Do you remember the Matrix movie from 1999? The GitHub Matrix shows a constant
stream of latest commits from GitHub in a Matrix-style animation. Click on the
drops to open the corresponding revision on GitHub.

The source code is published under MIT license on GitHub:
[https://github.com/winterbe/github-
matrix](https://github.com/winterbe/github-matrix)

Please retweet this if you like: :)
[https://twitter.com/benontherun/status/544372319867899906](https://twitter.com/benontherun/status/544372319867899906)

------
olla
Can I fight against the code like in the movie?

~~~
winterbe
Fork the code, create class AgentSmith and you're good to go. ;)

